# Refined Detail - Audi RS3 - New Car Protection Detail



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi Everybody,

Thanks for taking the time to read another write up from Refined Detail this is quite a brief write up as time was limited today and due to the constant wind all day, my hands were freezing! Quite a special car though, so thought I'd share it with you all.

I was originally contacted by the owner just before Christmas to see what I could offer over a dealerships paint protection package. It was decided that the car would be booked in for one of my New Car Protection detail's to ensure the car gets off to the best possible start in life.

Wind on a few weeks, and the day has arrived - been looking forward to this one as I hadn't even seen one on the road up until now, let alone had the opportunity to work on one!

No before's as the car wasn't particularly dirty. Here is the process though:

Door shuts (inc. bonnet edges) cleaned with Autosmart G101 and rinsed at low pressure
Car foamed with Bilt Hamber Autofoam and left to dwell for ~5 minutes
Rinsed at high pressure
Tyres and arches cleaned and degreased with Bilt Hamber Surfex and rinsed
Wheels cleaned predominantly with Autosmart Smart Wheels, although the front wheels were surprisingly already starting to pit, so these were treated with Meguiars Wheel Brightener to help shift the more stubborn marks.
Paintwork washed via 2 bucket method with lambswool mitt and Espuma Astro.
Rinsed and loosely dried.
Paintwork liberally sprayed with Autosmart Tardis to remove tar spots and left over glue residue from transport film
Paintwork de-contaminated with CarPro Iron X (did a great job on the wheels to shift any remaining pitting)
Rinsed
Paintwork and glass clayed with Bilt Hamber Soft
Rinsed and finally dried with Miracle Driers and Meguiars Last Touch.

Paintwork was inspected for any defects, but in Audi's defence, their valeters had been pretty careful!

Paintwork cleansed via the DAS 6 Pro with a 3M yellow pad and Auto Finesse Rejuvinate, before being sealed with 3 coats of Tough Coat.
Wheels and brake calipers were sealed with 2 coats of OptiCoat
Tyres and arches dressed and protected with CarPro Perl
Engine bay given a light wipe down with Bilt Hamber Surfex and dressed with CarPro Perl
Glass cleaned with ValetPro Glass Cleaner, windscreen sealed with Carlack Twins
Exhausts polished and sealed with Britemax Twins.
Paintwork given a final wipedown with Zaino Z8.

Interior was given a thorough hoover and dust down.
Plastics cleaned with Meguiars APC and dressed with Sonus ****pit Detailer
Leather wiped down with Meguiars APC and sealed with G-Techniq L1
Carpets and overmats protected with 303 Fabric Protectant
Gloss black trim and metal inlays sealed with Carlack NSC (along with wing mirrors)

7 hours later we have a very glossy, well protected Audi RS3!























































So menacing from the front!























































Thanks for looking. As always you can keep up to date with our day to day adventures on Facebook and Twitter!

Rich @ Refined Detail


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

What a machine! Fantastic job too. :argie:


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

What a car:argie:
Top job:thumb:


----------



## slineclean (Dec 23, 2011)

aww :thumb::thumb::thumb: cracking job there


----------



## AliasAlbi (May 30, 2011)

I'm not an Audi man myself, but the RS3 is superb! And what a stunning finish... Brilliant job :thumb:


----------



## samm (May 19, 2006)

That looks AWESOME.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

One word........ WOW:doublesho ..........that is all


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning. I have one of these coming in for a full correction in a few weeks. is the paint like all other RS Audi's and its black as well. That looks minty mint!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

That looks well dude!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

lovely finish there, looks fab:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looking stunning in black with that wheels nice result ready for the winter


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

Awesome work mate, lovely motor


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Stunning is the word there, is that solid black or metallic black in colour, the shape looks aggressive plus really stands out, great detail on amazing car there.
So i assume the RS3 is the next model up from the s3, or have they stopped doing the s3.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice motor! Looks lovely in black as well - loving that trimmed steering wheel :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

That is very nice great job too hmmmm thinking hat on goes off to research rs3


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Very nice Rich, is it phantom or brilliant black?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work, shame the RS3 isn't a 3 door.


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

Very nice work and WHAT A CAR!!!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## goodyuk82 (May 12, 2011)

Always wanted a rs3 in white but im not sure now! black looks amazing.
Stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## UBRWGN (Nov 25, 2007)

Very cool. :thumb:


----------



## stefstef (Mar 20, 2011)

Lovely finish mate!
Especially with that color, the result of your job is awesome


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Amazing job there Rich, wonderfully glossy stuff! Can't wait to try Z8 out, bought some a couple of weeks back based on a recommendation!

Love the alcantara wheel too! Thanks for sharing


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

awesome car love the steering wheel lol


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thank you everybody for the kind words, much appreciated!



Ronnie said:


> stunning. I have one of these coming in for a full correction in a few weeks. is the paint like all other RS Audi's and its black as well. That looks minty mint!


Cheers! Difficult to gauge when I only tackled the paint with a DA and pre wax cleanser, but yes it seemed to be pretty much like any other Audi paint 



Trip tdi said:


> Stunning is the word there, is that solid black or metallic black in colour, the shape looks aggressive plus really stands out, great detail on amazing car there.
> So i assume the RS3 is the next model up from the s3, or have they stopped doing the s3.


Thank you! Metallic; Phantom Black I believe. Kind of subtle for an RS being black as on other colours a few of those gloss black details would stand out more. A stunning car all the same. Yup RS3 is the next model up 



slrestoration said:


> Very nice Rich, is it phantom or brilliant black?


Cheers Nick! Phantom I believe  Never too sure on the colour myself as the metallic flake in it always makes it look slightly grey imo!



JBirchy said:


> Amazing job there Rich, wonderfully glossy stuff! Can't wait to try Z8 out, bought some a couple of weeks back based on a recommendation!
> 
> Love the alcantara wheel too! Thanks for sharing


Thanks! You won't be disappointed with the Z8 - brilliant product.


----------



## grant motox (Dec 30, 2010)

My favourite car at the moment, love them. Done a good job as well


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Looking great. Love the wheels


----------



## dandam (Apr 10, 2011)

Stunning :argie::argie:


----------



## Lee_fr200 (Mar 5, 2009)

Stunner


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Cracking job. Saw a red one of these the other day, personally i thought it was horrid. It looks much better in black though


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That looks incredible!!!! Love the wheels and interior.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Thanks as ever guys, much appreciated


----------

